# What kind of fish is this?



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

*I was just wondering if anyone knows what this fish is? This fish was caught by someone (not me) on Perdido River near abouts where Blackwater ends into the Perdido. This fish has some mean teeth too!!! I have not seen any pan fish with mean teeth like that. 
*














1


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*piranha?*

A closer up look at the teeth, and more pic's would help confirm it, but it does look like a piranha that I looked up on line. A site does exist that you can send the pic's to specifically for piranha identification. Bad fishy!:thumbdown:

Bob


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a piranha. Most piranha species stay less than 10 inches. That is a red belly pacu, they are suppose to be good eats.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Not a piranha. Most piranha species stay less than 10 inches. That is a red belly pacu, they are suppose to be good eats.


Definatly a pacu. Google it on the web. Very interesting catch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper... Pacu. A few years ago, a large 1 was caught on Perdido and was all over the news. It's just an exotic species that folks get when they are small, then they get too big and no one wants em so they let em go in the nearest water....I would tell the guy/gal who caught it to call FWC and let em know just in case they are keeping track of the issue...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Someone must have let it go out of the fish tank??? at least soemone did at our pond cause we been trying to catch him again for years.. man they fight when they big.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Pacu ----A friend of mine caught one in Yellow River a few years back.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with Jason call FWC or even the Jackson Guard they will help also. I found a Ball Python on Eglin a few weeks ago and I let the Jackson Guard and the SP's on base know and they have people down in south Florida all wanting to investigate it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Flatheads wont let them spread far..


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Flatheads wont let them spread far..


No, winter wont let them spread far.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> No, winter wont let them spread far.


 Don't count on that..... they will adapt even though they are a tropical fish.....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Jason said:


> Don't count on that..... they will adapt even though they are a tropical fish.....


*True, have you seen the River Monsters that was about these? They ate male protrusions in the groin area. They were put in a giant lake system in Brazil I think to provide food for the locals but ended up mutating and eating all the natural nurseries for the other species and then started attacking these guys swimming naked. Jeremy caught a couple studs on the show.*

*I beleive they called them Nutcrackers, LOL.:blink:*


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Always remember nature finds away, they will adapt like saltwater fish adapting to freshwater and becoming landlocked, These fish are very tuff and hardy, but will make a great new specie to target just don't lip them like a bass


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Guys, this whole adapting thing does not happen over night. Im kind of a fish geek and I can say with 100% assurance that these fish, which have been around for 20+MILLION years are not going to suddenly be able to tolerate cold water. Yall watch too much TV. River Monsters is a complete joke and even Jeremy knows that. Of course he is in the business to make money and making a factual show doesnt sell so I cant really blame him. Hell, Id let a pacu bite off my left nut to have his job!

CATHUNTER, no salt water fish adapts to freshwater and no freshwater fish adapts to saltwater. (Quickly anyway) Please provide me ONE example of this that we are observing today. I already know of several fish you are going to say but I am going to wait until you list them to rebut. Just because a fish is euryhaline that primarily lives in saltwater doesnt mean its adapting to freshwater because they can be found/stocked there.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone...Jason I will pass the word to call FWC. The teeth are mean...lol


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> Guys, this whole adapting thing does not happen over night. Im kind of a fish geek and I can say with 100% assurance that these fish, which have been around for 20+MILLION years are not going to suddenly be able to tolerate cold water. Yall watch too much TV. River Monsters is a complete joke and even Jeremy knows that. Of course he is in the business to make money and making a factual show doesn't sell so I cant really blame him. Hell, Id let a pacu bite off my left nut to have his job!
> 
> CATHUNTER, no salt water fish adapts to freshwater and no freshwater fish adapts to saltwater. (Quickly anyway) Please provide me ONE example of this that we are observing today. I already know of several fish you are going to say but I am going to wait until you list them to rebut. Just because a fish is euryhaline that primarily lives in saltwater doesn't mean its adapting to freshwater because they can be found/stocked there.


*I believe you are correct BUT, I have on many occasions taken Salt water fish from East Bay ( Yes I know it has a low salinity level) and put them into my FRESH water tanks at home and they have lived for many years and may have died from old age for all I know. This does not happen in all cases but I have had more live then die. Examples, Triple tail about one inch long grew to 4.5 inches over 4 years and died. About the same with a little Trigger fish I found snorkeling my dock. Blue crabs, Shrimp , Pin fish, Bull minnows, Hell you get the point. So this fish being in there does not surprise me at all because they sell Pacu at about every Fish store and many people let their fish go when they get too big or start eating other fish in the tank. This may be a grown up tank fish.*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Turtle, the animals youve listed (other than the triple tail and triggerfish) are euryhaline fish. In four years, that triple tail should have gotten MUCH larger than 4" though I am surprised it made it four years. Plus living in a different for a few years is different then living an entire life and reproducing in said environment.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

iam a bit of a fish geek my self I know just about every specie including all there scientific names, but I have found schools of black snapper living in a local lake right in Pensacola as well small flounder, by the size of the pacus being reported they have been living in the waterways for a few winters now..there is a lake in Florida stocked with rainbow trout and have been there for a few years now surviving the heat.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Black snapper and flounder are both some what euryhaline, nothing new. Neither will reproduce nor live full lives in freshwater so there will never be breeding population in that lake. Of course by "black snapper" I mean Lutjanus griseus and by "flounder" I mean Paralichthys lethostigma as I believe there are some flounder/sole/hogchocker type fish that are freshwater. Im pretty positive there are no Lutjanus sp that are entirely freshwater. I once got my hands on Lutjanus goldiei which are said to be 100% freshwater but being that they are found on an island in the middle of the Pacific Ocean they are also found in brackish water and the ocean itself.

Can you tell me where I can find this lake with rainbow trout? 

A pacu could over winter near a warm water discharge in this area. Outside of that or an unusually warm winter, there is slim chance an individual pacu would over winter this far north. There is pretty much a zero chance a breeding population would over winter this far north. If so, why are all of the tropical invasive species we see in south Florida who have been there for decades still just limited to primarily Miami-Dade and Broward counties?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool, a video that shows rainbow trout privately stocked in a small pond during the winter. Where is the proof they live during the summer? In fact a quick google search on this pond revealed an article from a fly fishing blog about this particular pond and it says that once the water is too warm the owner drains the lake and sells the trout for meat.

When I lived in northern KY many of the local cool water streams were stocked with trout. Most all of the trout would die during the summer except for below the dams of deep water lakes. I am VERY interested in proof of a rainbow trout living in a small stagnant pond in Florida during the summer. 

Fish are amazing creatures. However, the threat of TROPICAL invasive fish this far north is blown WAY out of proportion.


----------

